# Wuste European Car Festival 2014 Hotel Information



## Pure Euro (Jul 23, 2006)

_This spot will contain more information about the hotel soon_

In the meantime, here's the link to book your hotel room: Click Here

- The dates you'll want to book will be for check-in May 30 and check-out June 1 if you're arriving Friday and leaving Sunday
- The "Luxury Tower" rooms are always recommended... Small price increase, huge upgrade in accommodations
- You will need someone that is 21 to be there for check-in
- If you've already booked your room at the hotel, call them and make sure your reservation is added to our block (PCIWUST)

Courtyard:









Tower:


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

all in :thumbup:


----------



## mk4 gli (Mar 12, 2005)

done&done, confirmation - room booked. can't wait!


----------



## serprime2.5 (Aug 26, 2009)

Room booked


----------



## 1.8T4beng (Aug 17, 2003)

reserved! :thumbup:


----------



## themandillon (Jan 24, 2006)

Booked Thursday-Sunday. See y'all there!


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

booked


----------



## bryangti12 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Woooooooooo*

Booked for the 29th through the 3rd lol lets do this ****


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

booked thurs-sunday

now how to get 2 cars there


----------



## Jeffrey146 (Jul 18, 2012)

Yuuup. got rooms figured out. Now to get the car on air with new tires and wheels and the other one tuned.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

what the hell is going ion here :wave:


----------



## rckymtnheather (Feb 25, 2010)

Are they charging the full amount for the room up front this year? I know before they charged a portion and then the rest upon check-in but it doesn't look like that on the reservation page.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Once confirmed you are charged the following:
_*A cash or credit card deposit of $100.00 per stay is required upon check in for incidentals and the balance of room and tax for the remainder of your stay.*​_
Room booked.


----------



## rckymtnheather (Feb 25, 2010)

Booked :wave:


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

booked! arriving thursday leaving monday!!


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Booked mine just now.


----------



## AnAgentOrange (Jul 14, 2011)

Loaded for bear!


----------



## TisforTurbo (Nov 7, 2004)

Booked!


----------

